# Cinnamon Buns... YUMMY



## joytheobscure (May 12, 2005)

I just got my philosophy cinnamon buns body wash and man its yummy -  Just curious what are your favorite body wash scents?   I love this one and I also love the tutti dulce line from bath and body works esp. chocolate truffle.


----------



## mspixieears (May 12, 2005)

Hi there,

I'm a big Philosophy fan too! I love that their body washes don't irritate my skin, and that they make me nice and smooth...

My faves are Amazing Grace, Pure Grace and Hot Cocoa. I don't mind a lot of the foody ones, but must confess that Cinamon Buns is one of my least liked ones, just not good on my body chemistry. Same with Falling In Love.

I also love Lush Skinny Dip & Flying Fox, Aesop Rose body cleanser and some of the Molton Brown ones though I'm allergic to them  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  not fair!


----------



## Krystle (May 12, 2005)

I love Philosophy scents, but they go so fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just got samples of Hot Cocoa, Cinnamon Buns and Banana Nut and they are all three AWESOME!!!


----------



## joytheobscure (May 12, 2005)

I will probably stick to cinamon buns - I love it really smells like icing and cinamon-  I may stick with bath and body works.  I am a major sting fan so I had to order "Message in a bottle" and was not impressed with that at all but I adore the bottle and will keep it and refill it with cheaper body wash....  

I love the makeup optional kit and their facial cleanser its excellent.  

Oh I was also suprised at what a great shampoo it is, I used the cinammon buns as a shampoo and boy my hair felt lnice today... and I know I can't spell cinnamon today!


----------



## mspixieears (May 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joytheobscure* 
_I am a major sting fan so I had to order "Message in a bottle" and was not impressed with that at all but I adore the bottle and will keep it and refill it with cheaper body wash...._

 
Hey wow! I just got out my Message yesterday because it was neglected. I want to buy the Sting version of Message for my good friend, who is also a big Sting fan. This scent is best as a bubble bath, I think.


----------



## joytheobscure (May 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joytheobscure* 
I am a major sting fan so I had to order "Message in a bottle" and was not impressed with that at all but I adore the bottle and will keep it and refill it with cheaper body wash....

 
Hey wow! I just got out my Message yesterday because it was neglected. I want to buy the Sting version of Message for my good friend, who is also a big Sting fan. This scent is best as a bubble bath, I think._

 
LOL how funny that your tag says isn't Mac short for macintosh... my older Sting fan sister is a "MAC" fan but that is in macintosh computers... while I"m a mac fan. lol as in makeup art cosmetics. I love the bottle I had to have it, even though I like food scents.


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 17, 2005)

I LOVE Cinnamon buns sooo much!  it's my favorite wash....


----------



## calixto (May 19, 2005)

mmmm cinnamon buns is my fave too. smells like donuts.. mmmm donuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




has anyone tried any from the body bakery? their scents are so yummy but im just not sure about what their washes r like.


----------



## Glamourpusskitty (May 28, 2005)

Hi ladies

I also love Philosophy! Cinnamon Buns was my first 3 in 1 so it will always have a place in my heart lol, I also love Strawberry Milkshake, Blueberry Pie, Chocolate Chip Cookies, Coconut Cream Pie and Lemon Meringue Pie.  There must be tons more out there that I'd love but I haven't tried them yet!

The only ones so far that I haven't been too keen on are Falling In Love and Amazing Grace.  I prefer the foody scents.

My moan is that they are expensive in the UK, I think they are £14.50 each (for 16oz size)

xxx


----------

